# Wood in Mystery Eddy



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Right side would be dangerous now with the upstream facing log. Take the standard left sneak to play it safe!! Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Did something new get added to this or just the log across Edna's (RIP) pin spot?

I feel there is usually wood there, but it's not in play unless you really botch it. That log might actually keep a boat from betting all the way to the pin spot kind of like a pillow. 

"standard left sneak"? Do you mean skirting it entirely to the left?

Who would do that? I think that rapid is quite fun; certainly the best rapid below deer creek. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

What I mention as a sneak is the normal move most folks take behind the large house sized rock. 

Levi and I hadn't seen that piece of wood in our previous trips but maybe were both crazy. Haven't ran the right side in years but I don't recall running it with that log there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

It was facing upstream on the boof rock in center of right channel.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

That wood has been there a while and really isn't play unless you're flirting with the center boulder which is a nasty pin spin whether wood is there or not. 

I think staying right is the easiest and safest move. People usually blow this by trying to go for the mystery eddy, not entering it high enough and getting pushed into the pin spot. When it doubt, just get surfed in the hole aligned with the mystery eddy and it spits you out against the right wall and leads to safety. 

Anyway, it's a good reminder that even though the run feels like it's over, there's a significant pin spot in that rapid. 

Looks like the tunnel is cranking down so it's moot point anyway until next year, unless you believe Bailey Jake that Bailey is always running in December.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a log all the way across the right channel, from the massive boulder in the center and one on the smaller rock in the righthand channel.


----------

